# I just got Insulted by the dealer!



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I just went to attempt to trade my 2001 Dodge Ram 2500 Diesel quad cab sport off tonite. 116,000 miles overall decent shape, a few dings etc... from life as a work truck!

They offered my $6000.00 I was like WTF!

I was looking at 2005 F-250 Diesel regular cab long box with 22,000 miles.

Has the used truck values dropped that much...?

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=56433

It's the older Dodge in this thread... Am I insane or does that seem like a slap to the face? I was willing to accept $10,000 - $11,000


----------



## Plow Dude (Jan 21, 2005)

Looks like a sweet truck. How much were you looking to get? Are you selling it with the plow?


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Plow Dude;562273 said:


> Looks like a sweet truck. How much were you looking to get? Are you selling it with the plow?


That was without the plow... If I were to sell it out right I would say $12,000 b/o without the plow. The plow would be extra how much I don't know yet, didn't plan on selling it.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

youre not wrong. thats a slap in the face. theyre gonna easily sticker that truck for $12000+. with the cummins, come on now!


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

06HD BOSS;562275 said:


> youre not wrong. thats a slap in the face. theyre gonna easily sticker that truck for $12000+. with the cummins, come on now!


I booked it out fair condition trade averages between $10,500 - $11,500 depending on who you check with. They gave me some line of crap about fuel prices and trucks not selling...but for some reason that didn't seem to affect the price on the truck they were trying to sell me!


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

http://www.steinbring.gmpsdealer.com/VehicleDetails/951446814

Thats the truck I was attempting to trade for. I think I will run the wheels off the Dodge...unless I can sell it!


----------



## 2003ctd (Sep 4, 2007)

your not the only one.. i went to trade my 2003 2500 SLT cummins with 115,000miles a few months ago $11,000 was the highest they would go...laughed at them and walked out the door... BTW, why would you ever get rid of a cummins and get a powerstroke????


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

2003ctd;562287 said:


> your not the only one.. i went to trade my 2003 2500 SLT cummins with 115,000miles a few months ago $11,000 was the highest they would go...laughed at them and walked out the door... BTW, why would you ever get rid of a cummins and get a powerstroke????


It's a clean, low miled red diesel truck. The 2001 has higher milage so I was looking to upgrade, can't seem to find another Dodge I liked on the used market around here.

I do love the Dodge truck and frankly have hardly touched a wrench to this one...maybe thats a sign to keep it!


----------



## stillen (Dec 7, 2003)

*6000???*

Sorry man, yes used trucks have little to no vaule right now.I work at a Dodge dealer, and this is all we here custoemrs complaining about now...

I get to buy the vehicles that come in on trade for what dealer gives to customer for trade allowance....

example.

I just bought a trade that came in.

05, hemi, qc, 4x4. 2500HD, BRAND new fisher plow 8hd, $11,800......... 31,135 miles.......

There is a GMC Sierra on our lot, 02, sierra, 2500hd, 75k, 4x4, SLE.... 7000 bucks, employee price...

As i said, trucks have NO trade in vaule, dealers cant give them away right now.....


----------



## UglyTruck (Feb 8, 2007)

It's not a total line of BS. I have an uncle that is a car dealer out west & he told me that now is the time to buy. some of the larger volume dealers are starting to get really scared of the drastic drop in large truck & SUV sales.....he said that 2 other dealers within 200 miles of him are selling the top tier of trucks& suv's ($45-65K) trucks for $.60 on the dollar and the Big 1 ton + diesels are on the chopping block first.


----------



## graycenphil (Mar 4, 2006)

I agree used trucks, especially diesels, are very hard to sell.

But I think you have a great truck, with a lot of miles left. I wouldn't make that trade.

There are also some issues with the 6.0 Ford diesels - the Cummins is probably a much better motor.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I tried to trade in my Dakota last week for a Ram 1500. They offered me $2500 trade in for it. It has brand new wheels and tires worth more than half of it! They said $1700 without the wheels and tires. I couldn't believe it. The books says $8400 before any add ons. They alled me the next day and offered $6000 for it. Still no go.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

It is not worth trading in a used truck right now!

I'm going to keep mine and run them and just buy another one


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Clapper&Company;562378 said:


> It is not worth trading in a used truck right now!
> 
> I'm going to keep mine and run them and just buy another one


Not all of us, have the money to do what you do Clap.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

JD Dave;562380 said:


> Not all of us, have the money to do what you do Clap.


Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

grandview;562407 said:


> Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


Thanks, for your input! LOL


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

UglyTruck;562305 said:


> It's not a total line of BS. I have an uncle that is a car dealer out west & he told me that now is the time to buy. some of the larger volume dealers are starting to get really scared of the drastic drop in large truck & SUV sales.....he said that 2 other dealers within 200 miles of him are selling the top tier of trucks& suv's ($45-65K) trucks for $.60 on the dollar and the Big 1 ton + diesels are on the chopping block first.


wish it was like that around here. not much on price breaks yet. theres a large dealer with a 06 3500 gasser, dump w/ plow with 11k miles, that ive been eyeing for about 2 months now. they will not budge on price $28900. after many times looking at it, "the best" he can do is $26000


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

06HD BOSS;562439 said:


> wish it was like that around here. not much on price breaks yet. theres a large dealer with a 06 3500 gasser, dump w/ plow with 11k miles, that ive been eyeing for about 2 months now. they will not budge on price $28900. after many times looking at it, "the best" he can do is $26000


Is that the one at Scranton Motors?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

It's the same here .Was looking for a new lease and the car dealer had 1200 cars and trucks in the lot,they wouldn't even come down or take a reasonable offer on anything.They keep telling you they would lose money on the deal.I guess they just like paying lot rental on all those car and trucks.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

JD Dave;562444 said:


> Is that the one at Scranton Motors?


negative. maritime motors. familiar with the area dave?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

grandview;562446 said:


> It's the same here .Was looking for a new lease and the car dealer had 1200 cars and trucks in the lot,they wouldn't even come down or take a reasonable offer on anything.They keep telling you they would lose money on the deal.I guess they just like paying lot rental on all those car and trucks.


You think those GM's would sell at any price.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

JD Dave;562449 said:


> You think those GM's would sell at any price.


They would if you put a Ford logo over it!


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

id say that ur half right about the value of ur cummis..... I would say its work about 9k . maybe not 11, but 9 sounds pretty good, and remember they have to make at least 1k on it

as for used trucks, they are not seeling around here, and dealers are not giving any trade in value around here ..Fuel 

I really wouldnt trade ur truck in, the motor is better than any other on the market, I have one with 218k on it, and still plowing... plus the cummis does get alot better fuel economy... my old boss traded his 96 cummis (which i bought) for a 01 ford stroker....after like 5 weeks, he came to me and asked y i was going so much more diesel fuel... a few weeks later i figured it out.... 2 more cylinders


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

i traded my 04 gmc sierra 1500 slt in back in april and got 18,600 for it, it had over 60K on it and i plowed with it. Only gave 23,500 for my 2007 dodge quad cab


----------



## bigmudder77 (Dec 5, 2007)

ya you got slapped in the face we had a dealer around here do that to me i have a 1995 dodge ram 1500 less than 100k this was in 2006 so not to long ago.

i got an offer for $3600 at another dealer but they sold the truck i really wanted i found another truck i didnt really want but would of been more what i needed at this other dealer im gonna name names cause i hate this dealer and every one should know it pallota ford here in wooster ohio NEVER go there they are the WORST dealer i know.

any ways i take my truck in there also had no rust at the time other than the bumper which i had a new chrome bumper i was gonna put on that.

they offered me $1000 for my truck and they wanted $5000 for there 1995 dodge ram 2500 with close to 200k and it was 4x4 but it needed u-joints bad and a big tune up.

i was like are you kidding he said no thats all we can offer on a used car or truck under $10,000 im like the dealer down the road was gonna give me $3,600 for a $6000 truck.

i got up and said this place is a joke go some where else and get a car or truck the like main guy came out and like tried to stop me from leaving and was like whats wrong how can i help you and i told him stright up trade or get out of my way he was like we cant do that but we can come down to $4800 out the door on the truck today i said no f this place and walked out the other door 

they are a joke they sell there used cars with a blown motor as long as it moves until you get off the lot they will sell it to you and then not take it back cause it was as-is even if you just get on the street and you can steep out and touch the dealers lot they are the WORST dealer i know around here at least 

but for your dodge the motor is worth $4000-5000 alone


----------



## bossplowguy (Jan 6, 2008)

I just traded a 01 quad cab short box ctd 6 speed, they gave me $8700. It needed tires, front end work, minor body work and a transmission (real soon, syncros going out).


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

that is a joke...id say sounds like your migt be worth around 4k? trucks aren tmoving right now

so maybe 3500 but no less

i did just buy a 94 cummis, 2500, 4x4 with a 8 foot western , for 4k, so maybe im wrong


----------



## stillen (Dec 7, 2003)

I can't believe you guys don't see the larger picture. TRUCKS suvs are worth nothing right now. Yes, the KBB and edmunds show XXXX amount of dollars, and yes I know you owe XXXX amount of dollars. You say your new tires are worth ateast 1000 dollars and your engine is worth this ...... These dealers you are going to have to eat also, they have to pay the light bill, they have to pay salaries. they are in the business to make money. Just as you say to your plowing customer, " hey i got to make money, i just spent 42k on a truck and plow" You need to charge so much to recoop your costs. Same with the dealer. As far as I'm concerned the only good value right now in trucks is to buy a used one, There is so much negotiating room on the buyers side that we can buy a used vehicle that was valued last year for 30k for about 15k right now Which also means our trade in value is worth HALF of that of last year. If you NEED to buy new, you'll soon realize that there is still negotiating room, just not as much because of the set MSRP. And back to a point I was making before, yes if you tore down your truck into parts, its worth a ton of money. Dealers don't care, they are not selling the parts once they take it in on trade. they need to sell to another customer who is going to complan about high prices and low ball trade in values. Right now, I am in the market for a fourth truck. I am in the best posible senario. I do NOT have a trade in to get low ball trade in offer, I have cash in hand, AND I do not want a new vehicle with the high taxes, registration costs. I will be buying a used vehicle which someone traded in that most likley got lowballed on their trade in vaule. For the people who owe double of what their vehicle is worth, I hear your story once a week. My buddy bought a F350 last year for 29k. He came to my dealer and they offered him 10k for a his truck on trade for a new vehicle. Whats even worse is he owes 24k . I told him if the truck was to get stolen or totaled his insurance would only pay out true vehicle vaule which right now is 12k for it. He does NOT have GAP insurance. That I highly recommend now to anyone I talk to if you are going to be upside down the minute you drive off the lot. So in closing, yes our used vehicles are worth much less, the trade in values the dealers are giving us are much much less , but used vehicle on the lots are lower. In Massachusetts, if you buy a vehicle from a dealer, it is by law required to pass inspection. Use this to your advantage, there are very few dealers who offer "as-is" sales....


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

I gotta tell you my story. Went into a newer Dodge dealer the other night with the g/f to look at a new '08 Hemi 1500. I had gotten prices from another dealer who said $13k off the sticker no matter what as long as it was one on their lot. So I told the salesman at the other place the info and he said he would match it. Long story short, they offered me $6k for my '04 2500 with 91k and not much off the new Hemi. I politely walked out without saying anything with the guy following me saying, "How can I earn your business?" I simply replied that I needed a lot more than $6k on my trade especially since I owe $11k or so on it now. I know the used trucks aren't worth crap now, especially diesels. Another dealer by me has an '07 2500 QC/LB Cummins with a brand new 8' Fischer X blade (stainless) for $29k with 16xxx miles on it. Point of my story is that unless you sell the truck privately, your not going to get any money for it.


----------



## stillen (Dec 7, 2003)

even private sales are hurting right now. Jump onto craigslist or such, and just look at the amount of cash people are asking for their rigs. Whose going to pay 23k to a guy just because hes upside down in his payments, when you can go to a dealer and get it for half of that WITH an additional warranty. I don't think these people selling their vehicles can understand supply and demand. I hope they understand the word "reposession"


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

yeah , Ill double that dealers price and give you 2000


i know they are hurting and not giving top dollar.... but you cant expect a guy to get ride of a good truck for less than 2000


----------



## snow problem (Mar 19, 2007)

Car dealerships love to rip ypu off. I know its a busness, but come on, they give you wholesale for your used truck and then charge you retail for the used truck you want to buy from them. They screw you both ways, how about giving me retail for my trade and charge me retail for the vehicle on their lot.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

If it's worth anything Exmark, you have a nice '01 there. You ever wanna sell it with the blade, let me know.:waving:


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

6 is alittle low ill give you 7 right now for it


----------

